# Murray Thunder Rod Real Sound Motor



## morso (Dec 28, 2016)

This is a link to my ebay listing for a rare Murray Thunder Rod:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112250218822


----------

